# Rear seat belt - arrrrrgggggg



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

I know that I had asked previous owner if all seat belts work, as I have kids. Well today I am ready to start using the QSW as a daily driver and realize the rear passenger side seat belt it TIGHT and will not release.. I remove the bolt from the lower part in an attempt to see if I loosen up the tension it will in fact work – well that is not the case – if I feed it into the rear seat then it just stays..

Anyone remove the rear seat belt from a wagon? Its part of the rear seat? Do I have to buy a complete rear half seat? How frustrating, I am suppose to drive kids to school in the morning, kinda hard to do that with a non working seat belt.

Suggestions?


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

If i remember right it isnt part of the rear seat. You should be able to remove it with no problem. I can look at it tonight when i get home from work.


Also i found a 84 Wagon TD and the guy wants like 500 for it. Has front end damage. Engine ran strong 5yrs ago. If you want info i can send to you. It does have some mice damage i am sure as there was nest in the glove box and look like they got in the headliner...No sunroof either and black leather interior and door cards seamed to be in real good shape. He has all the fenders and new hood, rad support and so on.


----------



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

after messing with it, it released itself..

i just sent you PM on PKG


----------

